# Windows 8



## Harshad Dave (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello,
I am having Dell laptop inspire 15 with win 8 OS.
PC setting is not responding. And I want to set my
Laptop to factory settings. How to factory set by using command prompt
Please
HARSHAD Dave


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF I have moved you to the windows 8 section.
Please see this How to refresh, reset or restore your PC - Windows Help
you can also check the manual Product Support | Dell US this may not be your specific machine as you did not give the full model details but it should be similar in the instructions.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Be sure to backup all files you wish to keep before attempting. 
Restore Windows 8 using the Factory image restore method in Dell Backup and Recovery | Dell US


----------



## Branden2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

yes restor your pc but after restore you get backup all file your pc. Thank you


----------

